# Goodbye Tango



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

My little fighter girl, who was badly kinked died last Monday aged 1 year 3 months:










Mammy misses you


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

Awww R.I.P


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP Tango.  Hope your playing with the other snakes in snake heaven.


----------



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks you guys *hugs*


----------



## ReptileCommunity (May 15, 2006)

you know we sad at your loss, least you did everything you could for Tango
Mat & Jen(Reptile Community)


----------



## Elanor (Nov 15, 2006)

r.i.p.little one


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

R.I.P. Tango.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

awwww rip xxx


----------

